# New Compositions



## rahmalec (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi. Sorry if this is the wrong section.

I'm a percussionist and recently organised a concert where everything played was newly composed especially for the event. I think it's always nice to have new pieces written and just want to introduce some of them here to a wider audience. The style varies quite a lot between the different pieces.

'Prelude and Fugue for Violin and Marimba' (2011) by Sam Perkin





'Lullabies for an Estuary of Sculptures: Phillip Jackson' by C.S.L. Parker





'Yello' by Pierre O' Reilly





'Sleepwalk Part 1' by David O' Regan





'As the Leaf Withers' by Síona Mahon





More videos here: http://www.youtube.com/user/CorkNewMusicEnsemble?feature=mhee

Thanks for listening and do share your thoughts. I'm curious as to what people think.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I enjoyed them (the first four links you posted). Thanks for sharing. Good luck with it all.


----------



## rahmalec (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks. As a percussionist it's my excuse to do chamber music. There's not that much material out there so I needed to get my repertoire written.


----------

